# "Refeeds" for someone on maintenence or bulking?



## luke77 (Jun 16, 2004)

I read the sticky on refeeds as a means of restoring glycogen stores, pretty interesting stuff. However, it seems to promote refeeds for those cutting on a fairly low carb diet. Are refeeds recommended for people that aren't reducing their carbs? I understand that after a couple days of training glycogen stores are somewhat depleted even if someone is taking in substantial carbs, especially if doing alot of cardio (this is why marathon runners take a few days off before racing, to refill glycogen stores).  So it seems like refeeds would be beneficial for people on higher-carb diets as well, anyone have any thoughts? Also, would refeeds be recommended for those with low bf who are trying to gain? I've heard that people with low bf store fat easier (because they have so little of it), so if trying to gain muscle would it be a bad idea to use refeeds (or cheat meals) because spiking insulin would just increase stored bf?  

Thanks guys,
Luke


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

What are you trying to accomplish?  Are you bulking or cutting or maintenance?


----------



## luke77 (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm getting readt to start bulking after cutting for awhile, but I do a lot of cardio (I'm a runner).


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

How many carbs are you getting in now?  I don't see how a refeed would hurt you especially if you are a runner *AND* if you are bulking.


----------



## luke77 (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm getting about 55-60 percent from carbs, and to maintain I need about 2900 calories.  I guess I'm just kind of worried that a huge excess of carbs in a short amount of time would turn to fat easily because I have such low bf (I'm about 7-8% right now), and because I've been depleting my body of calories for a while while cutting.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

If you store bodyfat easy then try doing a refeed with slow burning carbs - oats, sweet potatoes, brown rice, legumes etc.  instead.  Or don't do it at all.  

If you just stopped cutting then I wouldn't do it quite yet.  I'd wait to see how the bulk goes with your current diet.


----------

